# Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions



## jdlnorcal (Jan 28, 2006)

Even though I have had my MH for almost a year now, I still have some questions that I can't seem to get answered,Please help
1 Where can I get the engine manual for the 6.5TD engine?
2 Where can I find the fuel/water seperator?
3 Where can I find the invertor?
4 Aside from the fuel filter that sits on top of the engine, is there a secondary filter?
5 is it of any use to add a 1500 watt second invertor?
6 after hooking into the cable tv cable to the outside, where is the other end to hook the tv's into?
7 and lastly, when you look at the engine, from the rear of the MH, on the left side I see the coolent resavior, and I see what looks like a simular resivor on the right side, but it dosen't look like coolent in this one, anyone know just what the one on the right is?

Thanks a lot
Elie


----------



## jdlnorcal (Jan 28, 2006)

Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions

PS The above motor home is a 1994 Fleetwood Flair diesel pusher with a 6.5L TD engine
Thanks again
Elie


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 29, 2006)

Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions

Elie, welcome.  Have you tried contacking Fleetwood to obtain an owner's manual?  Send them an email.  Most if not all of your questions should be convered in the owner's manual or the engine manual that came with the motorhome.  Try their web site or 800 number for help.


----------



## Bush70 (Jan 31, 2006)

Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions

I have never heard of a 6.5. What is the make. It may or may not have a water seperator. Inverters are usually in one of the outside compartments if you have one. The fuel water seperator would act as a secondary filter if there is one other wise there is probably just one filter.What size is the inverter you have now?In the area where the TVs go there should be a cable plug and possibly a antenna switch. On the right side of mine is the PS resorvior. What chassis do you have? I think I tried to answer all the questions. Hope I helped.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 31, 2006)

Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions

Contact that chassis builder for the location of things. For  the engine manual, contact the maker of the engine, probably either Cummins or Cat. 

5) That depends upon what you want to run from 120V-ac when operating on the batteries. Also, keep in mind that 1500 watt of power is going to draw 125A from you batteries so you will need a lot of battery capacity if you plan to run two of them.

6) If you have a connection for cable it most likely ends either at the TV, or at a selector switch that then supplies the TV from either that connection or from the antenna. Most RVs have such a switch somewhere near the TV.


----------



## dsl4us (Jan 31, 2006)

Fleetwood Flair Diesel questions

quote: I have never heard of a 6.5. What is the make.

The engine is a GM Diesel. Turbocharged, non-intercooled V-8 design, most likely has a 4L80E transmission. Approx 190HP/385TQ for that era.

Try ebay for 6.5L GM Diesel manuals.
Another place that specializes with the GM Diesels is www.thedieselpage.com

In the trucks they only have one filter/water seperator and it is located at the rear of the engine down in the lifter valley.


----------

